
Ask HN: Real-world implementations of word2vec/doc2vec type algorithms - bobosha
what are some successful real-world products using word2vec style techniques? Curious to learn how businesses are using this approach outside of research.<p>edit: changed &quot;implementation&quot; to &quot;products&quot; as my question was regarding commercially deployed products.
======
lun4r
take a look at starspace from facebook :)

